# Where can i watch ALVINNN!!! and The Chipmunks?



## PhoenixWrightX (May 12, 2015)

So I saw Episode 3 of ALVINNN!!! and The Chipmunks but i can't find episode 1 or 2.

It aired on NickJr somewhere in a different country than mine.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 12, 2015)

Youtube?  TPB? Usenet somewhere?


----------



## RevPokemon (May 12, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> Youtube?  TPB? Usenet somewhere?



Is he banned or not BTW?


Second the show looks creepy


----------

